# Home from the meet 2009!



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Woohoooooooooooooo I'm first 

I can't believe another meet is over with! This weekend seemed to go so quick!

It was lovely to see some regular faces and some new faces  Sorry I didn't get to chat to everyone  

The hotel was lovely ( would have been even nicer with air con  ) and it was really nice to have a big outside area for the children to play in  

Glad I got my cuddles with Charlie, Jo & Paul you seem to have taken it all in your stride and you have a little stunner there 

Sorry if we kept anyone awake last night with us laughing in the courtyard  

Andrew has started to unpack   so best go help!  

Hope everyone has/is having safe journeys home 

xxx


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

We had a fantastic time too  

The hotel was great, lovely food, weather was fab, Evesham a lovely place to stay - really enjoyed ourselves. If anyone is thinking of coming next year, I would highly recommend it. 

Hello to everyone we met, sorry to anyone we didn't get chance to talk to properly    

Looking forward to the next one


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

been home a few hrs now.
Had a great time was really lovely to put names to faces, chat etc.


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Well, what an absolutely wonderful weekend. Fabulous company, hotel, food and weather  Roll on next year! 

Jo - OMG! That little boy of yours is just absolutely perfect. It was a particularly special meet this year with him there. I just don't really have the words (just like I didn't for that present tag). I just feel very overwhelmed and so, so happy for you all. You and Paul are complete naturals with him and my heart just melted watching you with him - particularly so on the Fri evening when Paul was cuddling him in after he was crying (he seemed to do that whenever I had a hold!  ). Was so lovely to see you all. What a wonderful famiy 

Tony & Mel - Great to see you both, and of course the ever so gorgeous Jessica. Thank you so much for all you did in organising this meet. It was a great choice of venue and everything worked out just wonderfully 

SueMJ and Debs - Thank you for your company yesterday. I think you'll both agree it was a wonderful, chilled out day that just came to an end far to quickly. Lots and lots of laughs too  
Debs, I'm still giggling now at your massage story and don't think I'll ever look at one of those pop up kids toys in quite the same way again! LMAO. 
Wind up merchant  Sue, I'm so very glad you made it in the end and I hope the break has done you good ((hugs)) Iestyn, Jack and Ben got on so well and were great company for each other. Iestyn is as ever, just wonderful and ever so polite and caring. You had absolutely nothing to be nervous about in bringing him.

Suzie - Great to see you and Casey again. He's absolutely gorgeous, a complete credit to you, and wow to how fast he can get through a plate of spag bol! lol. Hope Andrew enjoyed his first meet too 

Jax & Mark - Lovely to see you all  Francesca is growing so fast, and is just adoreable. I loved her curls 

Dizzi - Really wonderful to see you again. You are looking ever so well and just glowing  I couldn't be happier for you! I brought my Sims 3 Prima Guide with me to let you have a nose, and totally forgot to show you! Doh! Sorry I didn't get chance to say a proper goodbye this morning. I thought I may see you again just after check out, but we must've missed each other.

Lou & Al - Oh Lou, you do make me giggle hun. I just love your straight talking way lol. Lovely to meet your hubby too. What a great couple you make  Over the moon for you both  You are looking fab, although a bit lost without that pint in your hand. I thought it was surgically attached! lol All for the best possible cause though 

Dizzi and Lou - Roll on next year when I get to meet those precious bundles of yours. No chickening out now! 

Marie76 - Fab to meet you 

Carole - Great to see you again. Robert is just an absolute credit to you. Such a friendly, polite and cheerful little chappy. I was very taken with him 

Charliesmum - So lovely to meet you. Ohhh, how cute is that little boy of yours  Such a wonderful smile 

Amanda & Steve - Lovely to see you both again. I do hope that your journey home was a lot quicker and easier than the one on the way! Hope you got some viewings over the weekend too 

Mummytokeira - Great to meet you  Keira is absolutely adoreable. Still so astonished by how well progressed her speech is for her age. Just amazing!

Shellbell - We didn't really get to chat much. Sorry about that. It was lovely to see you again though, and nice that you know my neck of the woods a bit 

Mish3434 - Really lovely to meet you and your adoreable little ones 

SarahK - Lovely to meet you and your dh 

Mazv - Picture perfect moment of your dh and beautiful Lily sleeping on the grass Fri evening. I think that melted a few hearts  If I knew you better I'd have had my camera out!  . Lovely to meet you all 

Kazzz - Great to meet you guys 

C - Lovely to meet you and your gorgeous little B 

and now I'm embarrassed to say I'm struggling!  I don't have a brain at the best of times lol I know I had chats with more of you, but some people I don't think I quite managed to put faces to names with. So many people, and so little time! Massive hello to you all though and hopefully next time, more time to chat! 

Right, that's me until next year 

Love to you all

x


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

Well done Jayne I couldn't even try do that many personals


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

We're home too!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Lovely to see you all again, another brilliant weekend and we loved the hotel (albeit a bit warm!)

ttfn

Axxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

A HUGE thank you to all those who attended the meet, this was by far the best venue we have had so far and they excelled in making us all feel welcome.

All of you made it feel so special too and i would hope you will all attend another.

It was lovely to meet new faces and all our old friends who have been to many a meet now and keep coming back for more  

The children were all adorable and i think got on extremely well considering they have never met (or hardly meet).

Thank you again everyone for attending  

Mel and Tony
x          x


----------



## Sarah K (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi all,

Thank you so much for a lovely weekend, DH and I had a wonderful time. Nice and chilled and relaxed that I came home and slept for nearly 3 hours  

Didn't need the plant pot to hide behind after all!!

Thanks to Mel and Tony for organising everything - you do a wonderful job.

Sarah xx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Sarah K said:


> I came home and slept for nearly 3 hours


Sadly, due to a hectic few weeks prior to the meet, we slept nearly all weekend    Which is why we didnt circulate as much as normal! It was still lovely to see old friends and new!

Well Done Mel, Tony and everyone else involved in organising it! The hotel was definately the best by far!

Axxxxxxxx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

We had a lovely time - so great to put names and Faces together. 

Thank god for argos being close by to buy a fan  but it other than that really enjoyed myself and Matthew had some lovely cuddles.

Would do personals but brain is now dead and my eyes keep closing.......


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Thanks to all for a lovely weekend.  It was lovely to put faces to names and to meet such lovely people.

Thanks to Mel for organising the weekend and to Tony for keeping this fab site up and running

A very tired Shelley xx
(2 latish nights and I'm shattered   )


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Thanks for a wonderful weekend - Katie hasnt stopped talking about it all the way 

xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

I am home too but poorly so just logged in quick to say I got back OK,
with just one emergency stop on the M6 hard shoulder and the m54  

My mums just left and I am heading back to bed, lovely to see everyone and meet new faces 

~Dizzi~


----------



## carole (Jul 21, 2003)

Hope you're better soon Dizzi    

Did you see that chap driving the wrong way up the hard shoulder of the M54 on the other side from us ?      We rang the police but they already knew about him .....


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Evening everyone
thanks for a fab weekend we both really enjoyed it, was so tired when we got home we also went to bed for 2 hours missed the tennis      never mind !!
Was great to see old friends and was lovely to meet new ones also      

Jayne     mmm the missing pint from my hand good job Al was there to drink enough for us both    

Dizzi hope u feel better after a good kip    

Big hugs to all thanks again
lol
Lou


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Lou did you nick the hairy blanket!?


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Awww Dizzi, what's up? Pg ill or ill ill? Whichever, hope you feel better soon. 

xx


----------



## Charlies-Mum (May 25, 2005)

Dizzi  hope you are ok hun


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Suzie i have got it wrapped round me as i type so fluffy n cosy !!! thinking i may even make a little jacket out of it, any left and  will deffo make u a scarf for winter !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

I shall look forward to it


----------



## MummytoKeira (Jan 5, 2005)

Hi all


Quick post before I hit the sack.....

It was a great meet...and only wished I had braved it before. Food was good, weather perfect, accommodation fab and really enjoyed meeting you all. Will defo be there next year...Keira certainly enjoyed meeting everyone.


LouF....didn't realise you are pregnant....huge congratulations...so pleased for you.


Right that is it....b****y knackered.


Em xx


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Everyone 

Dizzi hope you feel better soon 

It was lovely to meet one faces and of course old ones 

Lou and Ali we are so pleased for you, and I should have kept my mouth shut about your not being sick, as you didn't last much longer after I said that , sorry 

We had such a lovely time, meeting new people .

I think this has to be the best by far for us, maybe because we have Charlie now, but also I think because the hotel, food, weather and company was just perfect 

Thanks to everyone who came, hope you all enjoyed it, and hopefully we will all do it again sometime 

I will upload some photos soon 

Love Jo, Paul and Charlie
x x x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Thanks all for a fabby weekend 

Great to meet everyone. Hotel was great and the garden was perfect for chilling out in. Sorry I never got a chance to speak to everyone, the time seemed to go by really quickly!!! Will do better next year, promise  (and will make sure that DH doesn't leave the house keys behind     Thanks Debs for taking them for us and offering to post them back!)

Looking forward to seeing the pics. I did bring my camera but was too busy talking/eating/drinking to take any photos  

Love to all
Maz, DH & Lily xxx


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Dizzi,  I hope you are feeling better this morning  

Shelley x


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Morning all

*Jayne* Pg ill I think, 
cant keep nothing down, yesterday I had a blinding headache/sickness but today the headache is much easier  
I havnt gone into work, just felt too rough 
Sorry I missed saying goodbye we saw ben & Jack by the reception doors just as we were driving out and I nearly stopped the car and ran in, wish I had now 

*Carole*  Mum told me about that car, we diddnt see him, but as I was in the first layby after the M54 a car on the other side of the carrigways roof box flew open and all the contents fell out into the on-comming traffic! really scary, we left the layby quickly!
It was really really great to see you paul & robert again, time just went so fast 

*Mazv* It was lovely to meet you Troy & Lilly, I definatly had a melting moment when Lilly fell asleep on her daddy on the grass, hope your keys being left behind diddnt cause you to many problems 

*Shelley*, ( mish) meeting you and your little ones was lovely, glad we got chance for a few chats, glad I was poorly after the meet not during so thats a blessing.

*Shelley* room buddy! as always I love catching up with you, you look amazing and Im so glad having one night on a z bed diddnt stop you sleeping you sure needed it 

*Kazzz* & Dh I know parts of the meet were hard on you both, but I am so glad you stayed up on the saturday night 
it was great to see you laughing so much and I hope that the next meet will be easier for lots of reasons 

*Jo & Paul *what can I say I still diddnt have my charlie cuddle, but its OK just seeing you 3 being so besotted and happy was amazing, and a joy to watch.

*Mel & Tony* thanks once again for the work that you guys do not just for a meet up like this but for FF and us in general, 
Jessica is a credit to you both, shes a joy to watch.

*Debs *( looby) once again lovely to see you, I enjoyed my trip down memory lane in florida, esp wth katies pictures, another FF beauty whos a credit to her parents 

*Debs* (aka Mathews mummy) Thank you for my mathew cuddles, its great to have finally met you, hope the weekend wasnt too tiring being there on your own 

*Sarah & Dan* it was a real pleasure to meet you both, I hope your first meet was enjoyable and that you will come to another one, 
it was great to talk face to face take care OK  

*Debs, *we never did get a proper natter did we  still we can meet up one saturday as you say, and I am only a phone call away most evenings 

*Sue* lovely to see you at the meet  chasing after Iestyn as usual although
I think him playing with Ben & Jack gave you chance to sit down a bit more this time!

*Amanda & Steve*, great to see you both again, I do hope that your journey home was shorter and more scenic
Hope you got some viewings over the weekend too  the estate agent otherwise!

*Marie*, I'm glad you came hun, I hope that all the laughter helped you have a good time,
I enjoyed your company the whole weekend so thank you 
Prehaps next year we will drag Ian too!
*
Lou & Al*  what can I say, I dont think a meet up would be quiet the same without you, 
if we go next year I will bring DH to keep Al company , although I'm not sure he's forgiven me for watching the rugby yet . . .

*Suzie*, it was lovely to meet Andrew, and see you and casey again, I can still see you crying and laughing in the courtyard, what an infectious giggle you have!

*Mummytokeira, C and Kamac and anyone else *I may have missed 
sorry I never really got chance to meet / talk to you properly time went so fast somehow, however it was lovely to see you at the meet, prehaps next year we will have more chance to just talk.

Well I am struggling now, but must say I had another lovely weekend thanks to the company, 
the weather & the hotel, who did look after us well.

roll on next year


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Those who went to the meet:

Can you please PM me your proper name, address and the amount you paid, this is so i can send you out a receipt.

Many thanks

Mel
x​


----------



## Kazzz (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi everyone

Oooo i'm still tired - it's hard work drinking and eating  . 

Well we survived our first big meet, it's so nice to be able to put faces to names although i think i may have the wrong names with faces as i am useless with both.  

Thank you for making DH and I feel so relaxed, Im still aching from laughing after Tony and Suzie's saturday night stories and the hairy blanket  

Kazzz


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Im still shattered!!!    

Thank you so much for a lovely weekend - lovely company, hotel and location  

I always love the meet ups but this year i think we hit the jackpot with the hotel - so thanks Mel for all the hard work you put in  

What can i say about all the little ones ..... well they would melt anyones heart    They were all so well behaved and mixed so well - they are a credit to each and everyone of you.

I managed to grab a natter with most people albeit some of them were short and sweet but it was good to put names to faces - I really hope you will come again next year.

I have to say im too shattered to do a list of personals   but just a special thank you to sue and iestyn for letting me share with them  

Cant wait to get next years meet rolling!

Love

Debs xxx


----------

